# Limited connectivity over WiFI - BSNL modem



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi All 

I have a BSNL modem installed in office with an unlimited internet connection. Many computers are sharing the connection via a wired connection. My problem is that my laptop often shows a limited connectivity icon (yellow triangle with exclamation mark) when connected to this via WIFI. Sometimes out of the blue it just connects while at others it does not connect for hours on end. On running the troubleshoot problems it usually gives the error that " it does not have a valid ip configuration" 

I've tried turning off all firewalls, resetting the modem, turning off my laptop wifi. 

Please help as it puts a stop to my work for hours on end.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

check that "obtain ip address automatically" option is enabled in tcp/ipv4 properties of wifi network connection.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> check that "obtain ip address automatically" option is enabled in tcp/ipv4 properties of wifi network connection.



it is enabled for both TCP/IPv4 and IPv6. still does not help


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 20, 2012)

It seems your company has taken measures to avoid personal use of ther wifi thats why that limited connectivity


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> It seems your company has taken measures to avoid personal use of ther wifi thats why that limited connectivity



Its barely a small business and I pretty much run it, so am sure that whatever has been done can be reversed  BTW I can access the internet at times, its just that most of the time it gives me limited connectivity

... any suggestions?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 20, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> Its barely a small business and I pretty much run it, so am sure that whatever has been done can be reversed  BTW I can access the internet at times, its just that most of the time it gives me limited connectivity
> 
> ... any suggestions?



Try restoring your laptop maybe faulty drivers are causing a problem


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Try restoring your laptop maybe faulty drivers are causing a problem



will try reinstalling the dirivers, haven't made a restore point. I hope the reinstall will reset everything or do I need to do something else too?



izzikio_rage said:


> will try reinstalling the dirivers, haven't made a restore point. I hope the reinstall will reset everything or do I need to do something else too?



Updating the drivers also did not help...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

when you are getting limited connectivity message post the details of your wifi network adapter(ip address,subnet mask etc,visible in status---details) & also when it is working normally.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> when you are getting limited connectivity message post the details of your wifi network adapter(ip address,subnet mask etc,visible in status---details) & also when it is working normally.



Luckily its been behaving itself today .... will post the second one when it acts up again ...


----------

